# Sleep tight Baby



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Today I got the call I was dreading. The foal died this morning. He was burning off to much energy eating. He'd been a small foal and when his mum dried up he had troble eating and digesting food. His mum had already lost a foal and I'm starting to think that she should never been bred from. She will never be bred from with me, losing 2 foals is a sign that she just isn't strong enough to do it and it's not her fault at all. I wouldn't have bred from her myself but we all have different opinions.
I haven't bred from my other mare no matter how much anyone pushes me cause she's the mum of a supreme Champion. so what, she'll be 15 in May! Why the hell would I want to breed from her at that age!

Little baby with your wooly coat and tiny ears, running quietly across the meadow and over rainbow bridge, forever knowing that you touched my heart.


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

*randall*

sorry for your terrible loss hun my heart goes out to ya.


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

R.I.P baby I am so sorry.  xxx


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

How sad


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

awwww


----------



## optical illusion (Dec 8, 2006)

Condolences from an equine scientist and fellow equine lover...


----------



## PonyProtector (Jan 15, 2007)

How very sorry we are, especially as his mother was so loved by you that you starved her half to death and her old owner had to rescue her. Bonnie had never lost a foal before, that was the other pony Honey.
Just to let people on here know that the foal died from malnutrition, living on top of a cold scrubby moor with no food or hay, no wonder his mother couldnt feed him, she was starved herself.
Before and after pics:










Pic taken last Saturday when last owner before this caring lady, picked her up




















Draw your own conclusions!


----------



## Mr Pimp (Dec 29, 2006)

Anybody who would like to know the exactly what happened, should pm me for the full details.
We have nothing to hide, but do not believe in airing dirty laundry in public, as I have a feeling if the person who posted these pictures is who I suspect them to be, then they have a lot more to be ashamed of.


----------



## PonyProtector (Jan 15, 2007)

Mr Pimp, I have nothing to be ashamed of, my animals are in tip top condition, but rest assured many more people are aware of the 'true animal lovers now'


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Please keep personal arguements to the PMs (Im starting to sound like a broken record :roll: )


----------

